# Tau Crisis Suit choices.



## deathspike (Nov 28, 2007)

What are the best ways to equip a crisis suit, and is it advantageous to add hard-wired multi trackers and target locks so as not to limit the versatility of the weapons you can use?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Best hands down config is the Fireknife. Plasma rifle, Missilepods, and a multitracker. Excellent range, kills marines and hordes equally well, and is fairly cheap. The other favourite is Deathrain which has the missilepods, fusion blasters, and multitrackers and are used for deep striking behind enemy armour and causing havoc.

You can use target locks and such but I find it is best to focus the fire of individual groups on a single target myself. Keep your suits geared towards a single objective and as cheap as possible (so you can take more lol).


----------



## deathspike (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, would it be a good idea to put two crisis suits with my Commander or leave it as a single suit?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Wraithlord, I thought Deathrain was TL Missile Pods and a Targeting Array.
This makes for a cheap, highly accurate sniper unit that can go after light armor or heavy troops.

Generally speaking though, the Fireknife is the best option. It;s not too expensive and gives you a lot of high powered shots.

Some people like plasma and fusion (Helios config if I recall), but I don;t like to put fusion on my battlesuits. It forces you to get too close.

As for your Commander...leave him on his own! No drones either!

Keep him solo so that he can benefit from the Independent Character rules and not be shot at.

Better to run him behind (but not joined with) a unit of battlesuits, or even just drones to act as a fire screen.

I liked to take a pair of drones off of a solo piranha and run them in front of my commander as a disposable shield for when he gets caught away gfrom cover.


----------



## Bishop120 (Nov 7, 2007)

I dont know what the configuration is called but what I like to use against marines is...

Commander
Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster, Drone Controller w/ 2 Shield Drones, HW Multi Tracker
Retinue 
Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster, Targetting Array, HW Mult Tracker

Standard Crisis suit
Plasma Rifle, Fusion Blaster, Multi Tracker

I get into the 18-12 range of my enemies and start unleashing the rapid fire plasma and the single fusion blaster shot which gives each model 3 shots that wound on 2 and ignore armor saves. This combined with a marker light or two to improve accuracy means certain death for marines and even terminators.

The weakness of this configuration is it is vulnerable to any special ability that gives extra movement such as jump packs, bikes, fleet, and lashes. On the other hand this can also kill any unit which can unleash said ability with 1-2 rounds of shooting :victory:

I usually run a unit of stealth suits in front of said crisis suit unit to screen and annoy my apponnent. Not that they are required to shoot at the Stealth suits but because people like to shoot/assualt at units closer to them if given the choice just because they can.


----------



## Red Robe (Nov 18, 2007)

Ion Knife is a real killer..Cyclic Ion Blaster + Plasma Rifle..something about 7 shots into a squad makes you smile..I know the strength is down a bit on the CIB..but roll a few 6's and watch those SM's die! I usually put this config on my shas'el..throw in some VRT and you have a nice unit.

As for surprise attacks aka deep striking..Twin linked flamer + Fusion Blaster..this config against IG or NIds is deadly..watch the hordes burn,vehicles melt!

The Firestorm..Burst Cannon + Missile Pod is a great all around suit..good against all comers.

I leave my commanders on their own..if playing something other than APOC..then maybe..I use my commander as a Fire reserve..keeping him where he can do the most good..Shas'vre are your go in there and kill boys..followed by your 'El..try and include a Ninja'o (VRT)..nice for bouncing around...and getting out of trouble.


----------



## darkane (Nov 14, 2007)

i am a big missle pod fan. i have some set up with the burst cannon some with the plasma rifles. so either way im getting lots of shots off, if i know im playing marines i bring the plasma. other wise i usually bring the bursters.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Personally I would never field a suit without a missile pod *and* a plasma rifle on it.

Sometimes I add a third gun, usually a cyclic ion blaster or airbursting frag, on a suit with a hard wired multi tracker. I still usually end up firing the plasma rifle and missile pod.

A suit without a missile pod is a suit that can't kill a vehicle 36" away on the move. Mass suits with missile pods are a far scarier prospect for most vehicles than even your rail guns.

Plasma rifles... isn't it obvious? I am always amazed by people who decide to take a burst cannon instead of one of these beautiful guns. What real difference is 1 more shot , at str and ap 5 going to make to the battle? Compare that to killing two terminators as they deep strike into your army. Also the plasma rifle can damage vehicles better thanks to its higher strength, and every chance to get a glancing hit on a falcon is worth it.

Fusion guns and flamers are both bad choices in my opinion. I just don't see the point of suicide tactics with weapons that aren't really that powerful anyway. Maybe you could deep strike an imperial guardsman with a melta gun, and maybe some friends who also had melta guns, plasma guns and demo charges. For the same price dropping in one suit just isn't worth it.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Three guns is a waste since the max you can ever fire is two. You;re better off using that third hardpoint for a shield, or for dropping down to a shas'el and buying him a Targeting Array to save points.

I really don't like fusion, it makes the suits way too vulnerable to assault


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I think you are right about the Deathrain Gal, must've got my wires crossed there.



> Personally I would never field a suit without a missile pod and a plasma rifle on it.
> 
> A suit without a missile pod is a suit that can't kill a vehicle 36" away on the move. Mass suits with missile pods are a far scarier prospect for most vehicles than even your rail guns


Agreed. Unless you have a specific role in mind for a suit, the Fireknife setup is by far the most efficient for the points. It may have less shots than some setups but for the most part it is far more effective in the long run. The fact that it can fire from 24" or more away is a huge bonus considering you don't ever want your suits in h2h.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

However, just for fun, a Cyclic Ion Blaster and a Burst Cannon is like having a mobile IG squad in your pocket ;-)

Not exactly the best use of points, but fun


----------



## stormshroud (Apr 27, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance but if a Suit has lets say a TL Missile Pod, Plasma Rifle and a HW Multitracker. Can it fire both weapons and still get the benefit of TL??

Not overly familiar with Tau, very few player around my area.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Yes you can, multi tracker lets you fire two weapons. TL weapons still only count as one.

However, you may be better off TLing the plasrifle, or better yet. just buying a Targeting Array so both weapons hit better


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

I've found the cyclic ion blaster most effective against 4+ save stuff like eldar, storm troopers, other tau etc. It's ok against marines but my shas'o has occasionally dropped whole units of stuff like this in a single shooting phase.


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I for one really really don't like Fireknives. The main reason is that everybody fields them, but they are also the most expensive set up for basic suits. I run a Firestorm (Burst Cannon, Missile Pod) team and a Deathrain (Twinlinked Missile Pod) team in my army, and have no problems whatsoever dropping Marines, if these suits are even shooing at Marines. Usually they are hunting Marine vehicles while my Hammerheads (Ion usually) knock down the Marines. My commander uses a Cyclic Ion Blaster and Burst cannon just for the shock value of throwing 8 BS5 shots out there.

The main point of suits in a Tau army is to fill in the gaps that the rest of your army can't do. Load them out in a way that makes up for what you don't have in your army, or in a way that overpowers whatever strengths your army has.


----------



## Red Robe (Nov 18, 2007)

I overlooked the humble missile pod..funny because every other suit I have has one..guess it's easy to overlook something that works so well..36 inch range..2 shots..strength 7..very potent weapon.

As for the twin linked flamer..this is a config I have just started to use..with good results..any weapon the rerolls to wound is something to think about.

Suicide unit..maybe..but sometimes you have to do what is for the Greater Good..corny I know..but hey you have to take one for the team every now and then.

Oh yeah..last time I checked the Fusion Blaster wasn't low on power..get close and watch the armor melt..it took 1 crisis suit and a piranha..both with FB..to take down the dreaded Baneblade that had been giving me trouble..all those seekers I used were like throwing rocks..sorry I'm rambling..again!!


----------



## harveydent (Apr 19, 2007)

some of my favorite crisis suit configurations:

1 suit, twin-linked fusion blaster, targeting array

3 suits, all with TL burst cannons and 2 gun drones, leader also has a fusion blaster, hard-wired target lock, and failsafe detonator

3 suits, all with burst cannons, missile pods and multi-trackers

3 suits, all with twin-linked plasma rifles and targeting arrays


----------



## Triple 888 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sorry about my ignorance but what is a Fireknive or what does it stand for?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Fireknife is a crisis suit with Plasma Rifle, Missile Pod and a Multi-Tracker. 

I believe you'll find the more common battlesuit code names in the Abbreviations Thread over in 40k general.


----------



## Triple 888 (Mar 25, 2008)

o right cheers woo i got that stuff on my battlesuits:grin:


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

My favorite config is the fireknife, though deathrain is my #2. Deathrain is great for long range shooty death against pretty much anything, but especially light vehicles, MCs like the DP or Greater Daemon, and bikers.

Other crisis configs I use or have considered using or are popular: 

-Helios (plasma rifle, fusion blaster, and multitracker). Good for anti-TEQ and vehicle but only effective at short range, a critically flawed shortcoming for a crisis suit. Handy for when terminators deepstrike and force you to use short range. I think it was mentioned but it's important to say what it does well. Its short range makes it a little impotent against space marines. I'd take the missile pod that can be fired for 2 or 3 more rounds than the fusion blaster any day against marines.

-Sunstriker (Shas'vre, airbursting fragmentation projector, twin-linked fusion blaster, monat). A single suicidal suit to deepstrike dangerously close to a tank or infantry squad in cover and blow them out. Add shield drones for greater survivability. HW multitracker adds a little extra punch when killing infantry. This configuration can also be used with a flamer instead of the frag projector. Excels at killing light infantry in cover and tanks, but relies on deepstriking to get dangerously close. Best used if you've got a pathfinder unit in your army (for the little extra deepstrike insurance). Fair risk for big reward.

General configuration advice:
-Having a team leader is incredibly worth it because it lets you take a bonding knife (required kit for suit teams since they have so few members and not fantastic Ld). They also let you take a hard-wired drone controller and 2 shield drones. Also required kit IMO.
-2 shield drones are required kit for crisis suits because otherwise, meltas, missiles, or any anti-tank weapon really will take out a 50pt+ model in one shot. Adding 2 shield drones is a 30pt investment that significantly increases the resilience of a 180pt unit. That's 2 extra wounds for anti-infantry fire and 2 invuln saves to throw at anti-tank weaponry. The best part is that if you fail an invuln save all you lose is a 15pt shield drone whose purpose is to die to that stuff anyhow as opposed to if you had shield generators on your crisis suits themselves (thereby making it so you lose your suit if you fail the save).
-Any other kinds of drones are a no-no for crisis suits. They drop the toughness of the squad and you don't get to pick which models (suits or drones) make the saves. If you want to load up on gun drones to make a unit that can pour out str 5 ap 5 shots, take a stealth team. They do it much better.

Hope that helps.


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

I would agree that the Fireknife/Deathrain are the best suits.

I am not a big fan of the fusion blaster (if im thinking of the right one) as you will most likely have broadsides or a hammerhead for the tank hunting.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

I dont know what it was, but it scared the crap out of me... the suit had a melta and 2 missile shots. It came in right behind my Prism and blew the mother back to the warp...


----------



## DrakeBluedragon (Feb 14, 2008)

I no alot of people said not to use flamers. But they are there for a purpose.
The reason is that tau have a lot of trouble deeling with cover, mainly due to the fact that they can`t fight in melee (and kroot don`t count). So those eldar pathfinders or imperial ratlings tend to get annoying. What the flamer is there for is to knock out thinkgs in cover, and they can do it fairly quickly cnsidering that any unit that is good in cover normally have a low save and toughness. 

Also, I love the fusion guns. I know that alot of people say just use rail guns, but fact of the matter is everyone says to use rail giuns on everything, and truth be told, u don`t have enough rail guns to go after the terminators, the crusaders, the predators and any other "big" target. Also against vehicles behind terrain the fusion gun is a life saver (basalisk anyone?). And with a plasma cannon, this conbo really wreacks through terminators, especially with markerlights. 

Anyway, thats my 2 cents.


----------



## marcch (Apr 1, 2008)

*Tau Crisis Suits*

I have played Tau for a few years now, mostly against MEQ armies with a heavy terminator slant for deep striking onto the objectives. In an attempt to evolve a solution to this threat I have begun to use very basic suits with a twin linked weapon system depending on the particular target. Plasma rifles for MEQ types, burst cannon for IG types, and fusion blasters for terminators and HQ units. True you do have to get close but suits do have an assault move to put a little distance between you both. In addition I always use gun drone units as a spoiler unit if possible. These guys are cheap, can keep up, force target priority tests, may possibly force pinning tests, and can block direct assaults on your suits. I will use a heavy gun drone unit with burst cannons (especially against IG types) as they are quite effective for a round or two. I have a terminator hunting team of fusion blasters usually coupled with a drone unit. All suit teams have shield drones as they are the best way to keep your teams alive. Remember... close combat is never a good thing for Tau so back off every chance you get.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

In my limited experience playing the Tau, the two Suit configurations that stand out most to me are the Fireknife (plasma and missile pod) and Deathrain (twin-linked missile pod and TA) types. I'll typically take 2 units of 2 Deathrains and a pair of Shas'els equipped as Fireknives as their high BS makes those plasma shots really count.


----------



## jackelkiller (Mar 21, 2008)

I agree the best type of crisis suit is a fireknife with target array to hit 50% of the time, and dont forget too put them behind cover and jump them in and out of sight of enemys.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

jackelkiller said:


> I agree the best type of crisis suit is a fireknife with target array to hit 50% of the time, and dont forget too put them behind cover and jump them in and out of sight of enemys.


They can't have targeting arrays and multitrackers if they have plasma rifles and missile pods unless they're Shas'vre, and if they did have targeting arrays then they'd hit 66% of the time.


----------



## jackelkiller (Mar 21, 2008)

or make them team leaders then they are cheaper then shas'vre


----------



## CypherVII (Apr 2, 2008)

wait wiat .... you can make a whole sqaud teaam leaders ??? :?????? Com again is this true??


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

CypherVII said:


> wait wiat .... you can make a whole sqaud teaam leaders ??? :?????? Com again is this true??


No, there is no way you can make all of them team leaders because for the elite choice ones it says 1 per team can be made team leader. What I was referring to is that the only way to get a fireknife team with targeting arrays is to take them as shas'vre bodyguards for your commander. Then you can have your commander at BS 4 naturally with plasma rifle, missile pod, and multitracker and each bodyguard can be equipped with plasma rifle, missile pod, targeting array, and hard-wired multitracker, bringing them up to BS 4 as well. However, these bodyguards run 20 points more each than a regular crisis suit, all for one more BS. I only use them when I'm full up on elites slots (usually 1850+ pts)


----------



## heliosmj12 (Mar 30, 2008)

i would suggest getting some rare earth magnets and pet magnets on the torso hardpoints and on the arm hardpoints and then on the weapons on the sprue.
I am trying this now and it works like a charm.

It is awesome being able to change to the weapons that you want instead of having to be bored with the same old weapons.


----------



## terrornid (May 30, 2008)

I do not take the target array when I twin link a weapon.


----------



## cheesy (Feb 4, 2008)

i would use plasma rifle, missile pod, fusion blaster and hardwired multi-tracker so u can shift weapons to face heavy infantry, tanks or hq units


----------



## Othiem (Apr 20, 2008)

Culler said:


> What I was referring to is that the only way to get a fireknife team with targeting arrays is to take them as shas'vre bodyguards for your commander.


Don't have the codex in front of me, but I'm about 90% sure that's not true. You can take either the targeting array or the multi tracker as hard-wired to get around the three hard points limitation.


----------

